# Xbox 360 Wireless Controller Won't Connect



## callofdutykid (Dec 14, 2008)

I lent my wireless controller to my friend, and he said it worked fine, but when I got it back, it wouldn't connect to the console. It just keeps blinking, and then it blinks faster, but it won't connect. It is annoying because I am trying to have a Call of Duty: WaW game with my friends, but that is hard with only two controllers. Does anybody know any way to fix this problem?


----------



## dragster5601 (Nov 17, 2008)

on top of the 360 Cntrllr theres a small button (next to the bumpers) now hold that then whn the 360 is on the button next to the memory card slot 2 just hold that too and it should sync


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Ensure your controller is on first (before doing the above). Ensure you do the console _first_ (the button looks like three very close chevron's ">>>" ). If you did it right and held it long enough the lights will blink in a clockwise fashion continuously. Then do the same for your controller button (on top, between the left and right triggers). If done right the lights on the controller will do the same thing, then both the console and controller lights will light up all 4 lights at once in a blinking fashion (aka circle blink), then go back to 'normal'.

HTH


----------

